# Certifier



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

for the price, i would get a dtx-1800(fluke)

When it comes to measurements, fluke is an industry standard


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah I know, they are just so expensive!! I am looking for a personal certifier lol


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

what type of certifications do you want to offer?

just a heads up

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fluke-DTX-1...895?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2576e3a71f


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

That's the brand AT&T uses, but I have no personal experience with it.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Is it worth it to buy though? We are just finishing a job where the DTX is a spec item for certs, but it is $9 - $10K no? One day rental is $157, with a calibration certificate (which needs to be done every 6 months I believe, and another expense). Just wondering if there are other makes speced often out there?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

We use a Fluke DTX-1800 for Fibre and Copper.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Is it worth it to buy though? We are just finishing a job where the DTX is a spec item for certs, but it is $9 - $10K no? One day rental is $157, with a calibration certificate (which needs to be done every 6 months I believe, and another expense). Just wondering if there are other makes speced often out there?


A buddy of mine got one on ebay for $1800 then Fluke charged 2k to callibrate it.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Do the all brands need to be calibrated or is this nonsense for Fluke to get more $?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I have one I will sell if anyone is interested.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FlyingSparks said:


> Do the all brands need to be calibrated or is this nonsense for Fluke to get more $?


I havent used anything but Fluke for certifying, its worth it if your installing high performance networks probably not so if you just hacking in a bit of Cat6 as an add on to your Electrical Business. The perm link test leads for twisted pair and SM and MM fibre modules add up to be very expensive.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

dawgs said:


> I have one I will sell if anyone is interested.


Treefiddy?


----------

